# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team  Easy-JTAG Update 1.0.75.0

## gsm_bouali

*Easy-JTAG Update 1.0.75.0 - SAMSUNG, SKY, HTC via EMMC 
Added via JTAG connection:
- support HTC ONE M7 PN07130 (Read/Write,OneClickRepair)
- support SKY A840S (Read/Write,OneClickRepair)
- support Samsung GT-S7560 (Read/Write,OneClickRepair)
- support Samsung SGH-T589 (Read/Write)
- support Samsung SGH-T599 (Read/Write) 
Added via EMMC TOOL:
- support HTC Butterfly [X920E] PL99200 (READ/Write Main Area) - first in the world  *

----------


## الوهيب

الف شوكر

----------

